# looking for a new jacket



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

im lookin to get a new jacket, stuff i want includes: wrist gaitors, powder skirt, fitted/tailored look, warm but not to big or bulky, removable liner is a plus but not necessary, im liking the looks of 686 and special blend mosty and some burton and north face if its not to expensive. i probably want to keep it under 200. do yall have any suggestion? any experience with a jacket that you loved? i dont really want anything to wild a crazy loking. i would like to be able to wear it without a snowboard strapped to my feet. any thoughts? maybe something nice from last year thats on clearance. i think i wear a size M or L.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Insulated:

Burton Ronin Gore-Tex Cheetah Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2009

Vans Kento Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2009

Burton The Shaun White Collection Heaven's Reward Mens Shell Snowboard Jacket
(It is in shell section, but that is misplaced)

Shell:

Burton Traction Mens Shell Snowboard Jacket 2010

Ride Ballard Mens Shell Snowboard Jacket 2010


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

i have a airblaster pullover and a quicksliver everblast and they are both good jackets, they are only the shell cause i cant stand getting hot when im boarding.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's what I ride - Columbia Men's Titanium Rodeo Magic ll Parka. I love it! It's versatile and comfy as hell. Plus it has a lifetime Warranty.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Snowboard Ski Jacket - Snowboard Ski Jacket Sales - Men's Snowboard Ski Jacket | Reviews and Sale at SierraSnowboard.com


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks for the help so far. i looked through those jackets on sierra but i honestly dont understand jacket lingo, i wish they just posted better pics. do they all have the same features and every brand calls them by a different name?


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Waterproofing at least 10k
Breathability at least 10k


I just picked this one up for 63.00:thumbsup:


Foursquare Stevo - Snowboard Ski Jacket Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

c_mack9 said:


> thanks for the help so far. i looked through those jackets on sierra but i honestly dont understand jacket lingo, i wish they just posted better pics. do they all have the same features and every brand calls them by a different name?


No. Many share many similar features, but they aren't always the same. Sierrasnowboard also doesn't always list ALL the features so you should cross-check the manufacturer's website for more information.

I have the Foursquare Steve-O jacket.
It has:
-Powder Skirt
-Fully taped seams/zippers
-Snap connection on powder skirt to pants (which I couldn't get to work well with my Foursquare Q pants)
-goggle/lens pocket on bottom right corner of jacket
-Built in polyester balaclava
-built in retractable lift pass holder (comes in pretty handy)
-Two inside pockets
-Two exterior breast pockets
-left forearm pocket
-"stash" pocket on right back side of jacket


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

swweet man, thanks. does it have wrist gaitors? i really want one of the 686 smarty jackets but they are a little high for me, i wish i could find one on sale.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I have the Stevo, and it has wrist gaiters


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a quicksilver animal drums and i absolutely love it. best jacket ive ever owned.


----------



## eat_n_it (Dec 21, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> swweet man, thanks. does it have wrist gaitors? i really want one of the 686 smarty jackets but they are a little high for me, i wish i could find one on sale.


if it's what you like, go for it! I tried one on before i decided to buy a Burton Shakedown jacket, but if i hadn't got that i wouldn't have had a second thought about the 686 smarties!!! they're comfortable and you'll probably wear it more than one season... might as well get your money's worth out if but... :dunno:
GL!!!


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

evo had one i liked so i ordered it! on sale plus an extra 20% off. i love evo, ive bought bindings, boots and now a jacket through their outlet all within a month. heres the one i got (can anyone give me any info on it? they didnt have much): 686 Smarty Rise Above Jacket : Insulated Jackets | evo outlet


----------



## mojoman (Jan 13, 2010)

Bonfire makes some super nice jackets. they just look cool and have a lot of technical specs without the cost. I have the diffuse from two years ago and it is still looking good. I bought the Zodiac this year and just shouldn't have spent the money, my wife was pissed. I am selling it on ebay, brand new.

Bonfire Zodiac MED waterproof snowboard NEW sapphire - eBay (item 130358766870 end time Jan-20-10 09:34:40 PST)

Let me know if you are interested. Bonfire arm sleeves are long so they dont put a wrist gator in. I had a Jacket with the wrist gattors and I thought they were annoying, they made my wrists sweaty and were a pain when it came to taking the jacket on and off, they would be good if you were in waist deep powder -10deg all the time.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

mojoman said:


> Bonfire makes some super nice jackets. they just look cool and have a lot of technical specs without the cost. I have the diffuse from two years ago and it is still looking good. I bought the Zodiac this year and just shouldn't have spent the money, my wife was pissed. I am selling it on ebay, brand new.
> 
> Bonfire Zodiac MED waterproof snowboard NEW sapphire - eBay (item 130358766870 end time Jan-20-10 09:34:40 PST)
> 
> Let me know if you are interested. Bonfire arm sleeves are long so they dont put a wrist gator in. I had a Jacket with the wrist gattors and I thought they were annoying, they made my wrists sweaty and were a pain when it came to taking the jacket on and off, they would be good if you were in waist deep powder -10deg all the time.





c_mack9 said:


> evo had one i liked so i ordered it! on sale plus an extra 20% off. i love evo, ive bought bindings, boots and now a jacket through their outlet all within a month. heres the one i got (can anyone give me any info on it? they didnt have much): 686 Smarty Rise Above Jacket : Insulated Jackets | evo outlet


thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

i just ordered a 686 mannuel inselated jacket for 85 bucks from dogfunk. 10k/8k plus 60g of inselation


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

If you can still find it, look for the Analog Wire jacket in black or gunmetal. I just picked mine up yesterday and it's a very simple yet effective jacket. Fit is slimmer than other jackets I have and it looks pretty slick. (Don't get the black with the xray though.. you'll see).

No wrist gators though.


----------



## eat_n_it (Dec 21, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> evo had one i liked so i ordered it! on sale plus an extra 20% off. i love evo, ive bought bindings, boots and now a jacket through their outlet all within a month. heres the one i got (can anyone give me any info on it? they didnt have much): 686 Smarty Rise Above Jacket : Insulated Jackets | evo outlet


He already got one homies!!!


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

eat_n_it said:


> He already got one homies!!!


geez i didnt want to be rude about it but apparently no one bothers to read posts!


----------



## eat_n_it (Dec 21, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> geez i didnt want to be rude about it but apparently no one bothers to read posts!


wasn't tryin to be rude, just letting everyone know... :dunno:


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

c_mack9 said:


> im lookin to get a new jacket, stuff i want includes: wrist gaitors, powder skirt, fitted/tailored look, warm but not to big or bulky, removable liner is a plus but not necessary, im liking the looks of 686 and special blend mosty and some burton and north face if its not to expensive. i probably want to keep it under 200. do yall have any suggestion? any experience with a jacket that you loved? i dont really want anything to wild a crazy loking. i would like to be able to wear it without a snowboard strapped to my feet. any thoughts? maybe something nice from last year thats on clearance. i think i wear a size M or L.


Look at the 686 Uzi. It's discontinued, but there's a few on eBay on a regular basis. The price is well under $200. They tend to run a little big, so the medium should be good if you are usually in between a M and L. Mine should arrive on Saturday.


----------



## eat_n_it (Dec 21, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> Look at the 686 Uzi. It's discontinued, but there's a few on eBay on a regular basis. The price is well under $200. They tend to run a little big, so the medium should be good if you are usually in between a M and L. Mine should arrive on Saturday.


congrats... but

lets just all post NO MORE!!! :laugh:


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

haha this is a little on the comical side at this point...


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i got my jacket today. im very impressed. the quality is amazing and it looks even better in person than it did in the pics. it fits great which is rare because im long and lanky. super sick jacket and super sick price. if anyone is looking for a jacket i would recommend this one.


----------

